# Mother working, father on JSA, Entitled to something?



## notak (31 Jul 2012)

Hi everyone,

hoping someone can give some advice. My Dad lost his job 18months ago.

My mam earns €2800 per month. Their mortgage with insurances that they have no choice other than to pay are €2000. My dad received JSB for a while but when it ran out months ago they said he wouldnt be entitled to JSA as my mam earned too much. 

He did a FÁS course recently which he got €11 per week for. 

Now he's had to sign back on for credits? Sorry I dont understand this much. 



Is he entitled to any payment? They are struggling to pay utility bills and are living on €200 per week to include everything other than mortgage. 

My dad was recently awarded a medical card but my mam refused.

Id be very grateful is someone could offer some advice.

Mod Edit : I just updated the title for better clarity


----------



## wbbs (31 Jul 2012)

I'm afraid I don't think so from a social welfare point of view.  Best bet would be to approach lender to try and reduce payments to manageable level.   However first they need to look at their budget and everything they spend, the lender will want details of all their outgoings and will look to see that they are justified.  For example if they are paying top of the range Sky package the lender will more than likely pick out that or anything similar and suggest reduction.

Perhaps if they could get an appointment with MABS to have a look at their budget, what area of the country are we talking about?   Sometimes the Citizens Information offices, if there is one nearby, can have people who are quite expert in this sort of thing too.


----------



## gipimann (31 Jul 2012)

The reason your father has been asked to sign for credits is to keep his PRSI record up to date - the credited PRSI will be counted towards his pension.

Unfortunately your mother's income is ruling out payment for your father, as her income is assessed against him.   Mortgage repayments aren't taken into account for means tests (although it is for medical card).

Are you saying your mother refused a card, or was she refused a card?   If she has a medical card, her USC payments could be reduced (as medical card holders only pay a max of 4%), she could avail of free medical care including eye tests.  That may help a little with the financial situation.

Have they spoken to their lender about reducing repayments?


----------



## notak (31 Jul 2012)

thanks Gipimann & Wbbs

My dad was awarded a medical card, my mams wasnt. The sent in one application , my dad got awarded a card, my mam didnt. They said she earned too much.

I dont know if theyve approached lender, Im just very aware of the tension its causing in their house. They dont have top of the range stuff, Sky & that.

Dads been to Citizens Information & they were usless, any question he asked the advisor just looked up the CI website and read out what she saw. They live in Dublin. 


Thanks you both for the advice I will pass it on, was really just wanting to know if hed be entitled to a sw payment or hse payment . Or if hed become re-eligible If he doesnt find employment soon.


----------



## wbbs (31 Jul 2012)

No, I'm afraid he won't become eligible again unless something changes in the house income wise, and hopefully your mother will remain in work.

Approach the lender for a reduction, have a look at the MABS website to see how to approach this, you might be able to get an appointment with MABS but there is a waiting list and you would not be a priority.  You could ring their helpline and get some advice before you try lender.

Citizens Info can be hit and miss, they are mainly volunteers and social welfare queries are the most common they deal with, you might have hit lucky and got someone with a debt management background who could have been useful but you never know who you get and mostly they do just look up the stuff for people, a lot of their clients would not have access or be able to do that themselves.


----------



## Spidey (4 Aug 2012)

Hi,.i would suggest that your mother asks for a reduction on house payment. Not sure what age they are so dont want to put pressure on down the line. % only or defered.% for 5 years, extending life of loan all these will reduce. 2000 would put that as 500k at guess but % only would be a lot lot les and could help short term while father is looking for work.


----------



## maryb (8 Oct 2012)

Has your Dad transferred his tax credits to your Mum? It might increase her take home pay.


----------



## Kkma (9 Oct 2012)

Hi there, there are some training schemes where the participants receive payments that are not means tested, e.g. https://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/pages/vtos.aspx - maybe your Dad could look into doing something along those lines.


----------



## user name (10 Oct 2012)

Have they any children under 18 or in full time education, they may be entitled to Family income supplement.


----------

